# Calling All Halloween Fans: Buy or Sell Flea Market • Leesport, PA • August 2020



## TrueBadAzz (Nov 20, 2018)

Calling all Halloween fans...Here it is folks...what could potentially be the greatest Halloween Flea Market in the Northeast. If you love Halloween you need to be in Southeastern Pennsylvania on Sunday, August 16th, 2020 . If your a seller, bring your Halloween items for sale. If your a buyer, bring your best bargaining skills. Please note, Leesport Farmers Market is a flea market open to the general public. This is simply an invite to everyone in the Halloween community, both sellers and buyers to gather in one location. Leesport Farmers Market located at 312 Gernants Church Road, Leesport, PA 19533. Their facility is a professionally run Farmers Market and Flea Market facilty. Because they are a professional flea market venue they have the logistics such as the location, the staff, the parking, the bathroom facilities, and the food vendors to make this gathering of Halloween buyers and sellers a success. Note, according to their web page flea market spaces are $20 per 12x35 space. Your vehicle must fit within that space as well. Tables, chairs,and electrical outlets are NOT provided. If your a seller, be sure to get there early, as most are setting up when the sun comes up. Lets Go Halloween fans! Show up in force and lets make this Halloween Flea Market Happen 👍


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Too bad you're sooooo far away. Sounds like fun. Please post some pics from the event!


----------



## TrueBadAzz (Nov 20, 2018)

Update: The manager at the Flea Market is willing to section off an entire isle just for us an anyone selling Halloween related items on August 16th👍 The Facebook page for this event is now live... 









Southeastern PA Halloween Flea Market | Facebook


* Sunday August 7th, 2022 * 312 Gernants Church Road, Leesport, Pennsylvania 19533 * Starts 7am * Sellers encouraged to arrive early for setup * $30 rental fee per 12ft x20 space * Two tables...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm definitely/maybe interested.
Its within a drivable range, BUT would be an early leave time.
There is stuff, in the attic set aside, in need of a new home and some doubles that I should move along.
Is this in your backyard, that if money was sent to you, they would reserve the space, meaning I could sleep a little later!
And its cheap enough if bad weather, not a big loss. The most danger would be IF several Halloween sellers, showed up and I brought home more then I sold!!
Jerseyscare


----------



## TrueBadAzz (Nov 20, 2018)

Hello,
This Flea Market event will be held at Leesport Farmer's Market / Flea Market. They are a professional flea market facility. As of right now there are 12 sellers signed up with me to sell. They're are likely others signed up with the Leeports Market. I am waiting to hear back from them. In addition they're is likely to be more sellers who will respond to my local fliers and various advertising. If you do call and reserve in advance please ask for Aliyah, she is the Manager. Also be sure to let them know that you are with the Halloween group 👍


----------



## TrueBadAzz (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## TrueBadAzz (Nov 20, 2018)

The Facebook page for this event is now live... 









Southeastern PA Halloween Flea Market | Facebook


* Sunday August 7th, 2022 * 312 Gernants Church Road, Leesport, Pennsylvania 19533 * Starts 7am * Sellers encouraged to arrive early for setup * $30 rental fee per 12ft x20 space * Two tables...




www.facebook.com


----------



## TrueBadAzz (Nov 20, 2018)

The Facebook page for this event is now live... 









Southeastern PA Halloween Flea Market | Facebook


* Sunday August 7th, 2022 * 312 Gernants Church Road, Leesport, Pennsylvania 19533 * Starts 7am * Sellers encouraged to arrive early for setup * $30 rental fee per 12ft x20 space * Two tables...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Msgrim (Jul 29, 2020)

So this is quite a drive for me. I'm wondering if it's worth the time. Is there going to be a decent amount of stuff? 10 how drive on my day off worth it? I run a yard haunt


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

TrueBadAzz, Hey, I hope all went well on Sunday. Can you give us a review??
thanks


----------

